# Shippers to Mexico?



## fmr pnw (May 31, 2015)

i hope a few people will weigh in here with some suggestions.

We are moving from CR to Puerto Vallarta and so far haven't found a shipper for our goods. We likely have a pallet's worth of stuff. Anyone have any ideas, I'd love to hear them. If we have to, we can make multiple trips with extra suitcases, but I'd love to avoid that if possible.

Thank you!


----------

